# Brand New Whirlpool fridge - Water dispenser stopped working!!



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Two days old and being under warranty, I would call for repair before doing anything if you have done the trouble shooting in the owners manual to no avail.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

It sound like the water line has frozen in the door.

This is a warranty issue.


----------

